# Some of my gang



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Today we were at a show and I remembered to take my camera. I didn't get any of the class winners as I was in all the classes but her are a few of my dogs that I took with me.

Archie and Simba









The same 2 on a mission somewere









Freyja









Owen









Holly and Amber









I love this photo of Amber just wish I had got her feet on it.









The twins


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

In the last 3 photos they are tied to the fence as they wouldn't keep still long enough for me to take the photos.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Awww lovely piccys i love that venue for shows as there is plenty of grass for the dogs to run on


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

leoti said:


> Awww lovely piccys i love that venue for shows as there is plenty of grass for the dogs to run on


We could only use the small paddock today as the bigger one had been reseeded. It was a bit risky letting whippets loose in there but mine are pretty sensible.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs.....lovely pics.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

beautiful dogs, blaze is the same colour as owen, blue brindle i belive? will blaze be classed as Blue Brindle and white? or i heard something about Parti colour???


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> beautiful dogs, blaze is the same colour as owen, blue brindle i belive? will blaze be classed as Blue Brindle and white? or i heard something about Parti colour???


Owen is actually classed as a fawn brindle. Freyja is a blue brindle parti colour. A parti colour is predminately white with patches of another colour. Archie is I think registered as a black brindle parti but has got paler as he's got older and Holly is a fawn parti.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Owen is actually classed as a fawn brindle. Freyja is a blue brindle parti colour. A parti colour is predminately white with patches of another colour. Archie is I think registered as a black brindle parti but has got paler as he's got older and Holly is a fawn parti.


ok so heres some of blaze what is he classed as??


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If I bred him I would have registered him as a fawn brindle with a white trim.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Freyja said:


> If I bred him I would have registered him as a fawn brindle with a white trim.


the breeder says he was a blue brindle, he does have a blue nose and blue going up his snout. thanks for that  now i know his correct colour


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> the breeder says he was a blue brindle, he does have a blue nose and blue going up his snout. thanks for that  now i know his correct colour


Then he has a blue mask.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Then he has a blue mask.


his ears are blue too. is that what it should be like?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> his ears are blue too. is that what it should be like?


Yes if he has blue on his face and ears he is a fawn brindle with a white trim and a blue mask. Bit of a mouthfull I'm afraid.

This is the twins sister Tinkerbelle she is a blue brindle soory about the piccie most of mine are on my dead laptop


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ah right thanks for clearning that up, his dad was fawn brindle he had no white. the mother was like frayja. (sorry if i spelt that wrong)


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

They are all beautiful, and some great pictures there :001_wub:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great Pics..


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww lovely pictures and they have happy eyes to...


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

They are all great looking dogs but Amber really does stand out. Fantastic colour.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

These pictures are so nice! The two dogs look like they are inseparable. Their coats look so healthy and they contrast well against the beautiful green grass.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow what stunning dogs you have there


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

sarahberra said:


> These pictures are so nice! The two dogs look like they are inseparable. Their coats look so healthy and they contrast well against the beautiful green grass.


Amber and Simba are twins. Their markings are almost identical Amber has a slightly longer white sock on one front leg. Simba was born first and Amber was born straight after him. They are very close they have always been together god knows what would have happened if I'd sold one of themI split them up when Amber was in season and they both cried and cried.

Forgot to add their parents are the 2 in my avatar Owen and Tegan. It was a repeat mating of one we had done 18 months previously. These 2 are the only fawns we have had and were a complete surprise we did not expect any fawns at all. As brindle is a dominant colour in whippets both Owen and Tegan must carry fawn genes. We do know Owen had a fawn brother but he was a much darker shade than these 2.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful dogs - they are all gorgeous.
The twins look so good together and Freya's tongue made me smile


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely doggies


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are beautiful!


----------

